# Renters tax credit and rent room



## appd (26 Sep 2022)

Hi,

Does anyone know if the previous renters tax credit (discontinued a few years ago) covered renters in the rent a room scheme?


Assuming the new scheme in upcoming budget will follow same procedure.

Thanks


----------



## T McGibney (26 Sep 2022)

I'd assume nothing.


----------



## Knuttell (26 Sep 2022)

I would imagine landlords flying under the Revenue radar have reason to be very worried about this. Its akin to Govt/Revenue having the tenant painting a target on the property. If you haven't been declaring income then you'd need to rethink that strategy.


----------



## noproblem (26 Sep 2022)

Knuttell said:


> I would imagine landlords flying under the Revenue radar have reason to be very worried about this. Its akin to Govt/Revenue having the tenant painting a target on the property. If you haven't been declaring income then you'd need to rethink that strategy.


Rent a room house owners can earn up to €14k tax free every year, why would they be worried about revenue?


----------



## Knuttell (26 Sep 2022)

For those with large houses and many rooms who claim that its the PPR (but isnt) More of those than you'd think.


----------



## skrooge (26 Sep 2022)

I would imagine a tax credit designed to help renters will not distinguish between whether the house is owner occupied (and rented for below €14k a year) or otherwise. It would be too cumbersome to start distinguishing based on it.


----------



## DannyBoyD (27 Sep 2022)

On the contrary, I believe the tenancy will have to be registered with the RTB for the relief to be claimed.

As it stands, landlords have to register the tenancy to claim tax relief on mortgage interest.

Its easier to extend an existing protocol than create a new one.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (27 Sep 2022)

My guess is that any system is inching toward a place where landlords and tenants are all registered with the RTB at all times and this can be cross-checked with Revenue databases easily via matching PPSNs.


----------



## Towger (27 Sep 2022)

noproblem said:


> Rent a room house owners can earn up to €14k tax free every year, why would they be worried about revenue?


They are required to file a tax return each year to declare the Rent a Room money.  They can be fined for not filling the return, even if no tax is owed.

It will probably work like before. The renter applies for rent relief and 'needs' their Landlords PPSN to fill in the form.  If they cannot get the PPSN they can still apply, Revenue will require their landlord's name and contact details.


----------



## noproblem (27 Sep 2022)

So, that's no big deal? Knuttell is seeing something and calling it a problem that doesn't exist for taxpayers.


----------

